# Any recent experience with the SNS-2V or SNS-3V 2/3 Axis DRO from AliExpress?



## Clif123 (May 12, 2020)

This one: AliExpress  item 32905979131

New SNS-2V 2 Axis DRO Digital Readout AC110V/220V Display and 2 Pieces 0-1000mm Linear Scale Encoder For Milling Lathe Machine
Brand label: Hymseann
$177.51 from China for the 0.001mm kit

I have a LMS 5500 (Sieg 2.7 variant) bench mill and was looking at DROs.  The popular stores want upward toward $800 and I'd like to spend some of that money on other machine items.  I found the one on the link above and saw some older discussions and was hoping to get some advice since I'm considering the 2-axis version.

1. Has anyone put one of these on a LMS 5500 or a Sieg 2.7?  If so, do you like it?
2. The scales are glass but they cut them to length for you.  I was looking for magnetic scales but at this price, does it really make a difference with a chip shield?
3. They offer a slip scale by request.  Would that be a better option for the above mill? (Question for current owners.)

Thank you for any helpful advice!


----------



## vecair (May 12, 2020)

Hello Tarheel!

I just bought this one on ebay and three glass scales for my Excello mill.  I had to buy the scales from another vendor to get the size but they are the same as you show on AliExpress.  I bought the LCD display and like it much better than the older type as on AliExpress.  Super easy to read and bigger numbers.  Has all the bells and whistles.  I paid about 240 or so for the entire package.  The glass scales have silicon wipers as well as an aluminum shield.  I mounted all of mine with the wipers down so with the shields I can't see any way anything could get in unless you blow stuff up. So far I am very happy with no problems, everything installed easy but I did make all my mounts as most have to.  









						2/3/4/5Axis Digital Readout DRO TTL Linear Glass Scale Encoder for Milling Lathe  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 2/3/4/5Axis Digital Readout DRO TTL Linear Glass Scale Encoder for Milling Lathe at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Suzuki4evr (May 13, 2020)

Hallo Clif.

I bought a SNS-3V at the end of last year on Aliexpress and I am very impressed and happy with mine. Very good price and quality. I cant answer about your LMS but for the scales,I can't find fault with it as long as you try to keep chips and fluid away and use your guards,you will be ok.


----------



## Clif123 (May 13, 2020)

Thank you!  At that price, it is worth a shot.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (May 13, 2020)

Clif123 said:


> Thank you!  At that price, it is worth a shot.


Well I am very happy with mine. Some other members also has the same model with no problems and they have theirs for a lot longer.


----------



## bollie7 (May 17, 2020)

I recently bought one the same as the one Vecair has. Love the bigger display. So far its working great although I've only had it on the machine for a couple of months. I'm in the process of installing a 2 axis version on my lathe atm.
peter


----------



## speedybtx (May 17, 2020)

I bought my recent setup from ebay seller xiao1207.

I also bought a setup from him for my previous mill and lathe.

Just for the heck of it, contact him on ebay, tell him what you need to do and see what prices he offers.

I have his Sino,  Mill 3 axis, lathe 2 axis for about 600 total delivered.

I am one of those who does not trust Aliexpress sources.


----------



## RandyWilson (May 17, 2020)

I never had a problem with AliExpress, other than the shipping times. That said,  I haven't bought anything from that site in maybe three years now. Ebay has moved into the same market.  Many many of the same Chinese based vendors selling the same products have an operation on eBay. There are three differences. They often have inventory at staging warehouses in the US so shipping is much faster. You have the eBay customer complaint system to work with rather than Aliexpress, not that I've ever had to use either.  And, you don't have to deal with currency exchange fees... something that sometimes popped up on Ali.

I have an ebay sourced 3V. I can not comment on it because it's sitting in a box. It was bought to replace a four year old GCS900 that would "climb" without the table moving. Before I could swap them out, I figured out what the problem with the GCS was, and it wasn't it's fault. Too much EMI in the ground via the 4 conductor power cable; fixed by running a separate external ground wire.


----------



## Clif123 (May 17, 2020)

After reading all this, I'm still doing my homework.  I'm leaning toward the larger display that Vecair mentioned too.  I'll follow up with the other suggestions.  It amazes me how much conflicting information that is out there.  One popular vendor says that magnetic scales are king.  Another makes as strong as a case for glass.  Considering that I'm a "hobby machinist" with a hobby bench mill, I just want something as accurate as my budget mill that won't die 6 months later. 
Regarding AliExpress: I've had pretty good luck with them and ordered quite a few things and have an unrelated item in transit right now.



bollie7 said:


> I recently bought one the same as the one Vecair has. Love the bigger display. So far its working great although I've only had it on the machine for a couple of months. I'm in the process of installing a 2 axis version on my lathe atm.
> peter


----------



## speedybtx (May 17, 2020)

I would make sure to use a virtual - one time charge card number


----------



## bollie7 (May 18, 2020)

Aliexpress uses a system now  ( I dont know how long this has been the case- maybe its always been like this) where Aliexpress holds your payment until you get the goods and then they send the payment to the vendor. Having said that I don't think I'd like to buy something really expensive - just in case. My dro is the most expensive thing I've bought via aliexpress.
peter


----------



## FOMOGO (May 18, 2020)

For those of you who have purchased one of these, what is the resolution, and have you found them to be accurate? Thanks, Mike


----------



## RandyWilson (May 18, 2020)

FOMOGO said:


> For those of you who have purchased one of these, what is the resolution, and have you found them to be accurate? Thanks, Mike



While the heads will handle most anything and can display up to 5 decimal places, the typical kits include 5uM scales. 1uM scales are readily available.  The heads also have programmable correction factors. So accuracy is not a problem. Repeatabliity seems to be spot on, also.

 I will admit I bought a ~$5K machine from Aliexpress a few years back; it's sitting in the wife's sewing room. There the scary part wasn't Ali, it was dealing with ocean freight brokerages. Ali's escrow has always been part of the package. Even stil, I alwaysl used virtual cards.... which unfortunately BoA has since dropped.


----------



## macardoso (May 18, 2020)

I recently bought an LCD DRO from Aliexpress and have been very happy with it. Attaching a link discussing the product.

https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/enco-12x36-lathe-rebuild-picture-heavy.68660/page-2 (Starting at post 59)


----------



## MrWhoopee (May 18, 2020)

I don't see the point of worrying about using credit cards. If your card is used fraudulently, the most you are legally liable for is (last I heard) $50. In practice, your credit card company won't charge you anything. About 15 years ago, both of my credit cards were compromised at the same time. I notified the CC company and they sent me new cards immediately. I believe I had to write them, specifying which charges were fraudulent. That was the end of it. They want you to relax and use that card. I've been using mine for over 3 years all over Aliexpress with never a problem.
I do not, however, recommend using a debit card. My SIL was broke for over a week until the bank fixed things.


----------



## Clif123 (May 21, 2020)

I have used credit cards with AliExpress with no issues.  For a while, my CC would decline them.  If the option exists, I aways use PayPal, even if I'm plugging in a credit card so I have an extra layer of protection.


----------

